# Locomotives we wish we could have preserved



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Some odd ones there.









Locomotives we wish we could have preserved - Trains


Locomotives we wish we could have preserved from the 1940s to the 1970s that are now gone.




www.trains.com


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Interesting stories. Most of those I knew nothing about. Always good to learn some history.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Great find Stumpy!


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Definitely some different ones. I wish they could have preserved a 5011 class Santa Fe 2-10-4.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Good article, I love oddball locomotives, ironically there was actually a surviving DR6-4-2000 shark B unit, IIRC it was shorn of its trucks and used as a stationary power supply in Pennsylvania somewhere, possibly a gravel pit, it’s been awhile since I read about it, anyhow it survived at least into the 90’s, maybe longer, then was scrapped, even though it was just a B unit, would’ve been nice to preserve the technology


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

I can’t figure out how to put a link in here, the site is The Baldwin diesel zone, has a page with several pics of it as a generator, was at a colliery, not a gravel pit


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Here is the link…..

The Baldwin Diesel Zone


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

great article


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> Here is the link…..
> 
> The Baldwin Diesel Zone


Thank you


----------



## BobT (Mar 27, 2021)

Wondering if any of those are/were available in HO...


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

BobT said:


> Wondering if any of those are/were available in HO..


DL109 by Proto 1000
F.M. "Erie Built" by Proto 1000,
U50 by Athearn.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

EMD_GP9 said:


> DL109 Built by Proto 1000.


Aye.









ALCO DL-109


Not much love out there – in the real world or model world. Prototype: 74 A units and 4 B units were made. New Haven acquired 60 of the A units, but, interestingly, none of the B units. Southern Railway bought three As and 3 Bs. Two of the A-B pairs were operated on the Cincinnati, New...




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------

